#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Θερμοϋγρομόνωση δώματος

## milt

μερικές κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες προς διευκρίνηση........

Συμβατική μόνωση δώματος:

1) Φράγμα υδρατμών κάποιο υδατοδιαλυτό ασφαλτικό γαλάκτωμα. Απαραίτητο αν το θερμομονωτικό είναι ινώδες, ενώ δεν είναι απαραίτητο αν το θερμομονωτικό είναι πχ πολυστερίνη.

( είναι απαραίτητο πάνω από μια κατοικία???συνήθως κανένας δεν βάζει)

2) πλάκες πολυστερίνης επί της πλάκας σκυροδέματος (κολλητές ή όχι?? συνήθως απλή απόθεση)

3) Διαχωριστική και προστατευτική στρώση πολυεστερικού γεωυφάσματος τουλάχιστον 170γρ/τμ
(συνήθως δεν βάζει κανένας, γνώμες???)

4) Τσιμεντοκονία κλίσεων ή γαρμπιλοσκυρόδεμα οπλισμένη με πλέγμα
( οικοδομικό ή γαλβανισμένο και ποιο??? χρήση αποστατών??ελάχιστο πάχος πλάκας?? εμπειρικά 6cm στο σιφώνι??)

5) Περιμετρικοί αρμοί τσιμεντοκονίας και 

αρμοί εντός του δαπέδου δώματος
φάτνωμα καρέ 3Χ3 ??? νομίζω είναι υπερβολικό
διαγώνιος φατνώματος μέχρι 18 μέτρα?? νομίζω είναι υπερβολικό από την αντίθετη πλευρά.. 

σε όλα τα ανωτέρω βάζουμε και τον παράγοντα κόστους.......

στοιχεία από ΠΕΤΕΠ 03-06-02-01 Θερμομονώσεις Δωμάτων (έχουν καταργηθεί), Τεχνικά Τμήματα εταιριών εμπορίας Θερμομονωτικών υλικών

γνώμες, εμπειρία, βιβλιογραφία ?????????

Ακολουθεί η στρώση υγρομόνωσης όπου τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά

----------


## milt

προς ενημέρωση έγιναν τα εξής:

1) καθαρισμός της υπάρχουσας πλάκας μόνο τοπικά σε εξογκώματα και γεμίσματα σε τυχόν έντονες λακκούβες

2) απλή απόθεση των θερμομονωτικών πλακών εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης με πατούρα L και σταυρωτά

3) γεωύφασμα 170γρ (για τον μη τραυματισμό των πλακών εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης)

4) απόθεση οικοδομικού πλέγματος με μάτι 25Χ15 (πιστεύω ότι δεν λειτουργεί όταν γίνεται γέμισμα με τσιμεντοκονία καθώς το πλέγμα μένει κάτω καθώς το πατάνε συνέχεια κατά την επίστρωση.....αντίθετα σε περίπτωση επίστρωσης με γαρμπιλοσκυρόδεμα αν ασταρώσεις αρχικά και τραβήξεις το δεμένο πλέγμα να έρθει πάνω και στην συνέχεια και ας το πατήσεις δεν κατεβαίνει καθολικά κάτω, τουλάχιστον σε όλη την επιφάνεια.......το να μπούν αποστάτες ίσως είναι μια λύση...αλλά ποιος τύπος καθώς δεν θέλουμε να τραυματιστούν οι πλάκες από τα ποδαράκια των αποστατών) 

5) αυτοκόλλητη ταινία πολυαιθυλενίου 0,8εκ για τους περιμετρικούς αρμούς συστολοδιαστολής

6) επίστρωση με έτοιμο τσιμεντοκονίαμα 280 κιλων τσιμεντου ενισχυμένο με ίνες και πρόσθετο επιβραδυντικό σε ελάχιστο πάχος στο σιφώνι 6εκ
(ο χειριστής της πρέσας πρόσθεσε και λίγο νερό.....κανονικά δεν επιτρέπετε να αλλοιώνουμε το μείγμα αλλά....τα γνωστά)
καιρός: 5/11/18 αραιές νεφώσεις κυρίως ηλιοφάνεια με θερμοκρασία 14-22 βαθμούς

7) 21/11/18 έγινε οι κοπή των εσωτερικών αρμών πλάτους 1εκ. και βάθους 2εκ. δίνοντας επιφάνειες περίπου των 40τμ

Παρατηρήθηκε το εξής φαινόμενο:
Η ταράτσα ήταν χωρισμένη σε δυο μέρη
α) το μπροστά από την απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου περί τα 140τμ, το οποίο έβλεπε ο ήλιος κατα την μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια της ημέρας 
και 
β) το πίσω μέρος το οποίο κατά το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του και διάρκεια ημέρας ήταν υπό σκιά

στο μπροστά μέρος παρατηρήθηκαν ακανόνιστες ριγματώσεις σχεδόν στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επιφάνειας δίνοντας ακανόνιστα μάτια περί του 1τμ δίνοντας μια εικόνα σαν το καβούκι χελώνας

όταν κόπηκαν οι αρμοί μπορέσαμε να ελέγξουμε και το βάθος τους το οποίο ήταν κατά κύριο λόγο επιφανειακές ενώ μερικές μπορεί να έφταναν και μέχρι 1εκ.

Στο πίσω η επιφάνεια έμεινε άψογη

Σε γενικές συζητήσεις με μαστόρους για το γιατί μπορεί να έγινε αυτό ειπώθηκαν τα εξής:

1) έπεσε σε μια στρώση μεγάλο πάχος τσιμεντοκονίας
2) στα σημεία που έσκασε ήταν το ζουμί από το μείγμα περισσότερο νερό δηλαδή
3) δεν τρίφτηκε την επόμενη μέρα η τσιμεντοκονία

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο κύριος λόγος ήταν ότι το μπροστά μέρος ήταν εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο και αν γινόταν διαβροχή του γεμίσματος ίσως και να μην ριγμάτωνε, κάτι το οποίο σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν πρότεινα στον ιδιοκτήτη γιατί η θερμοκρασίες ήταν ήπιες...και τις επόμενες μέρες ακολούθησαν και βροχές........και επιπλέον τόσο το πρόσθετο επιβραδυντικό όσο και το γεωύφασμα θα συντελούσαν στην πιο αργή ωρίμανση της τσιμεντοκονίας  

βέβαια δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω και σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό να έπαιξαν τον ρόλο τους και τα ανωτέρω....

όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω είναι καλοδεχούμενο

Θα ακολουθήσει υγρομόνωση με επαλειφώμενη πολυουρεθανική μεμβράνη ενισχυμένη με γεωύφασμα

----------

